# Been having joint\tendon pain lately no idea why....



## Illtemper (Jul 26, 2012)

As it says ive been having some joint\tendon pains, elbows, shoulders, my back is slightly tender on the left side of the spine, i even seemed to pull my little finger muscle or something and it wont heal,,,,  yes my pinky finger hurts to bend it and i have a hard time gripping anything heavy.. 

Anyways i thought the joint\tendon pains was related to possibly crashing my E levels.  I got the results from my recent blood test,  my E2 was 55.......  Now since i thought i crashed it i stopped taking my AI from a couple weeks but with my level being 55 now i know thats not the case..... I was generally running at 30....  now i got to get it back down.....  My test level was 868 on the day of my next injection.  

(To make you guys laugh my general doc said he doesnt see why i couldnt keep my test levels at 500 and feel good. LOL!  He admits he knows nothing about this stuff and suggest i see an endo since he knows nothing.. I only go through him for my blood work so insurance can pay for it...   He also said my E2 level looks good at 55... HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!)     

Well i asked for an IGF test and i came up slightly low according to the reference chart....  Could that be why i seem to have tenderness that wont go away lately???   I know GH is super expensive and i dont know if i can afford it.  I just wanna get rid of these pains so i can feel good again and get back to hitting it hard in the gym.....

Im going on vacation for this weekend so im gonna do some probably much needed relaxing so well see what happens on tuesday when i plan on hitting it again..... 

What do you guys think??


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 26, 2012)

How long have you had this pain for? Could it just be overtraining and a sign you need to take some time off from the gym?


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 26, 2012)

Start banging some fish oil out bro.


----------



## DF (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with the fish oil.  You may want to take 6-8k mg/day.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 26, 2012)

Illtemper said:


> As it says ive been having some joint\tendon pains, elbows, shoulders, my back is slightly tender on the left side of the spine, i even seemed to pull my little finger muscle or something and it wont heal,,,,  yes my pinky finger hurts to bend it and i have a hard time gripping anything heavy..
> 
> Anyways i thought the joint\tendon pains was related to possibly crashing my E levels.  I got the results from my recent blood test,  my E2 was 55.......  Now since i thought i crashed it i stopped taking my AI from a couple weeks but with my level being 55 now i know thats not the case..... I was generally running at 30....  now i got to get it back down.....  My test level was 868 on the day of my next injection.
> 
> ...



 I think hgh is much cheaper than you may think it is bro, that is if you are willing to go to the black market for chinese gh. Some varieties are even more potent than USA pharm grade, not better, just more potent.



Dfeaton said:


> I agree with the fish oil.  You may want to take 6-8k mg/day.



 Agreed or even 10 grams per day like this old buzzard takes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 26, 2012)

Cissus. Hit it hard.


----------



## juuced (Jul 26, 2012)

add a cycle of Deca into your protocol.   I am actually considering adding some Deca for my shoulder pain.


----------



## HH (Jul 26, 2012)

stock up on some fish oil


----------



## JOMO (Jul 26, 2012)

juuced said:


> add a cycle of Deca into your protocol.   I am actually considering adding some Deca for my shoulder pain.



Deca will only make you hold more water (lube) and mask the pain. Can risk more of an injury if this was the route to take.


----------



## Illtemper (Jul 28, 2012)

I curently do have deca and I only take a about 100 mg a week so I don't just mask any issue that might come up.. 
I will try fish oil pills! I don't take them now causing the burping of them suck! Whatever it takes though, I'll just have to get use to it or learn how to take them so I don't burp'em...

Thanks for all the quick replys! Going to a waterpark with the kids sure isnt as relaxing as I would of hoped it would of been.... Trying to fit and get in and out of all these inner tubes is a challenge!! LOL!!


----------



## BigFella (Jul 28, 2012)

Get odourless fish oil. It really is.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 28, 2012)

damn that seems like alot of fish oil lol.... i take 1000mg a day and have joint pain... time to take 10 of them damn pills lol


----------



## JOMO (Jul 28, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> damn that seems like alot of fish oil lol.... i take 1000mg a day and have joint pain... time to take 10 of them damn pills lol



Yeah it does! I take two 1200mg a day. No joint pain.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 28, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Yeah it does! I take two 1200mg a day. No joint pain.


ya but your only 14 lol


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 30, 2012)

Ill, look for the enteric coated pills. They will pass through your somach before they dissolve, voila! no fish burps. I take 2x triple strength caps from Sam's club. Seems to work fine. Also, you can get the liquid in a bottle (I like Carlson's) in lemon or orange flavor. No fish burps, and doesn't taste bad at all.


----------



## Illtemper (Jul 30, 2012)

Im home from vacation now, and after you guys posted about the fish oil pill i was lucky enough to have some with me in my arsenal of supplements i brought with me. Actually they are my wifes but i started taking them, I took about 4pills a day at 1200mg a pill each.. Im gonna have to pick up some more cause i basically took all of hers but thats besides the point... If she swallows then she gets the oil too.=)). LOL!    

By taking them for the past few days, i wanna say the usual pain i had in my elbow tendon isnt hurting as bad. Now it could be because i was a fat lazy fuck on vacation and just played with my kids in the pool and waterparks... Now i was throwing them in the air at the pool and i was feeling ok.. I hope this helps for going to the gym, i wanna hit it today but not sleeping well for the past 4 days has got me WHOOPED!  I cant believe how shitty this hotel bed was! I think i was up ever 1.5-2 hrs.. Im happy to be home and back on my diet. All that shitty resturant food makes me wanna throw up...............   

Well keep the fish oil and see what happens! Thanks again for all the replys and the great advise!!!


----------



## juuced (Aug 1, 2012)

just take the fish oil with your larger meals.  it mixes in with the food and your good to go.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 3, 2012)

Well back at the gym, tendons still hurt slightly... I was hoping fish oil was gonna be a miracle but maybe in more time it will get better. It's only been a week so far....


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 3, 2012)

juuced said:


> just take the fish oil with your larger meals.  it mixes in with the food and your good to go.



Bro, your avatar makes it hard to concentrate. LMAO!! )


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 6, 2012)

So anyone know about igf testing??  On my last blood test i asked them to test for it and i was very slightly under the reference range. what would this mean,  maybe thats why my bodys hurting and not healing?


----------



## Malevolence (Aug 6, 2012)

Also go get a bottle of L-Glutamine.  That should help a bit


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 8, 2012)

so aside from everything, today i went into a new chiropractor office for acupuncture to help ease the pain of the inflammed tendons..  So this chriopractor is my age and seems to be a pretty cool dude. We were chatting about my pain issues and what makes sense that he said is basically the pain is coming from the tendons because being on test will create the muscle to develop faster then the tendon. He said your muscles are stronger but the test doesnt work the same on the tendon. He says back off the heavy lifting for a bit use slightly lighter weight so it can give the tendon time to build up.. 

feel stupid i didnt think if that but it sounds logical... What is the muscle\tendon difference in response to testosterone, anyone know??


----------

